# hablas español mejor que hablo inglés



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

¡Hola!
Encontré el siguiente hilo y sigo sin entender por qué es incorrecto decir "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés". ¿Podrían explicarme por qué es incorrecta esa frase, por favor? 
¡Muchas gracias!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1910467


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo no veo incorrecta la frase "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés". Lo que dice el otro hilo, por lo que he podido leer, es que la tendencia es a no repetir el verbo -pero no está mal-. En ese caso la frase sería "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés", y para que no haya confusión de personas, necesitas poner el pronombre, en este caso _yo_: "hablas español mejor que *yo* inglés".


----------



## Seica

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo no veo incorrecta la frase "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés"


 
Yo juraría que sí es incorrecta  Pero no por la repetición del verbo, sino por la omisión del pronombre sujeto en la oración subordinada (*yo*). 

Creo que este caso (oración subordinada introducida por _que_ con un sujeto distinto al de la oración principal) es uno de los pocos en que el español exige que el sujeto aparezca en vez de ser elíptico...

¿Algún filólogo en la sala que nos lo aclare?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Seica said:


> Yo juraría que sí es incorrecta  Pero no por la repetición del verbo, sino por la omisión del pronombre sujeto en la oración subordinada (*yo*).


¡Pero no, hombre! No soy de filología, pero el verbo aquí ya nos da la persona: _hablas_ - _hablo_.


----------



## Ellouder

No es incorrecta en absoluto.

Otra cosa es que se suela decir más «hablas español mejor que *yo *hablo inglés»


----------



## Joaqin

Correcta o incorrecta, _hablas español mejor que yo hablo inglés_ no solo suena mal sino que suena como el tipo de español que hablan los no nativos.

_(Tú) hablas el español mejor de lo que yo hablo el ingles_. Tiene música y no se presta a confusiones.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Joaqin said:


> Correcta o incorrecta, _hablas español mejor que yo hablo inglés_ no solo suena mal sino que suena como el tipo de español que hablan los no nativos.


Hola, a mí no me suena mal, en serio. Solo suprimiría el segundo verbo: _hablas español mejor que yo (hablo) inglés_ .
P.D: Es una frase que repito mucho


----------



## Jay Lang

Me apunto a la versión de Joaqin con una salvedad. Quitaría los "el". Aquí en España suena mejor:  "Hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés". Realmente, para que la frase suene bien, aquí es necesario el "yo".


----------



## Joaqin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola, a mí no me suena mal, en serio. Solo suprimiría el segundo verbo: _hablas español mejor que yo (hablo) inglés_ .
> P.D: Es una frase que repito mucho



_Hablas español mejor que yo_ es una frase que yo uso a menudo.


----------



## dennis5pia

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Pero no, hombre! No soy de filología, pero el verbo aquí ya nos da la persona: _hablas_ - _hablo_.



si, tienes razon, la flexion del verbo nos da la persona, pero como nativo de un pais de habla española, me suena mal eso de "hablas Español mejor que hablo Ingles"

una forma corta mas correcta seria la que dice aldonzalorenzo:
"hablas español mejor que *YO* ingles" (sin repetir el verbo).

y una forma mas larga y con musica como dice joaquin, seria la propuesta por Jay lang derivada del mismo joaquin:

"hablas español mejor de lo que yo *HABLO* ingles"


----------



## duvija

Totalmente de acuerdo con dennis5pia.

Saludos


----------



## Saúl Ortega

> hablas español mejor que hablo inglés


Perdón, pero eso suena horrorosamente horrible... Y hasta inentendible... 


Así es como debe decirse:


> Hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

¡Qué bien que alguien más haya hecho esta pregunta!

En cuanto a la versión de Joaquín, si leéis el hilo que empecé veréis que precisamente allí está lo difícil, ¿me permitís una cita de mi pregunta?

<< Mis estudios me han llevado a creer que será algo así (mi primer intento):

1) tú hablas inglés mejor de lo que yo hablo español

Mis oídos me dicen que lo siguiente (mi segundo intento) suena mejor:

2) Tú hablas *el *inglés mejor que yo hablo *el *español

En resumen estoy muy confundido >>

Como podéis ver, lo que me confundía era precisamente que las reglas gramáticales me habían llevado a esperar que la versión de Joaqín (o algo muy parecido) fuese la correcta, ¡y desde luego ya veo que definitivamente lo es! Lo que pasa es que a mí como no nativo me suena un poco rara. A ver si me explico. Cuando yo (como no nativo, y desde luego no niego que además podéis ver por mis errores en este foro que en al aprendizaje del español me queda mucho camino por recorrer) cuando oigo una frase como las siguientes también oigo un adjectivo oculto:

<<es más difícil de lo que parerece>>
<<es menos guapo de lo que esperaba>>

Lo que oigo (si les pongo ese <<adjectivo suprimido>> entre paréntesis) es:

<<es más difícil de lo (difícil) que parece>>
<<es menos guapo de lo (guapo) que esperaba>>

Ahora bien, En cuanto a <<hablas inglés mejor de lo que yo hablo el español>> solamente puede haber un adjectivo aquí, para concretar-<<*bueno*>> o sea que la versión <<extendida>> de la frase (la que oigo en mi cabeza) sería:

<<Tú hablas el inglés mejor de lo (bueno) que yo hablo español>> 

¡lo cual es francamente agramatical!

Ahora bien, se ve (creo) que lo que en realidad se omite es un adverbio y no un adjectivo, de ahí mi primer error :

<<Hablas español mejor de lo (bien) que yo hablo el inglés>>

Sin embargo eso sigue sonandome raro (y no porque sea un adverbio que se omite, me parecen perfectas frases como <<tú lo haces más rápido de lo (rápido) que lo hacía yo a tu edad>> *sino porque, según creo, <<más bien>> significa "rather" y no "better".*

Seguro que algunos de este foro (si han visto los otros hilos en los que he participado) creerán que se me da muy bien hacer que lo sencillo sea complicado, pero espero que tengáis paciencia conmigo, ¡que si lográis explicármelo a mí, seguro que la cosa quedará muy clara para los demás!


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Lo que no entiendo es por qué se usa la preposición "de" en la frase "hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés". Si uno puede decir "tú hablas mejor que yo",  ¿no sería correcto decir "tú hablas español mejor que yo hablo inglés" también? No tengo ni idea de por qué se usan las palabras "de lo que".  ¿Podrían explicarme esto, por favor?
¡Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué se usa la preposición "de" en la frase "hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés". Si uno puede decir "tú hablas mejor que yo", ¿no sería correcto decir "tú hablas español mejor que yo hablo inglés" también? No tengo ni idea de por qué se usan las palabras "de lo que". ¿Podrían explicarme esto, por favor?
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


 
Look, since we're both English speakers I hope nobody minds if I switch to English to make my explanation more precise and less likely to lead to misunderstandings.

When you compare NUMBERS or AMOUNTS then you use más/menos de.

This allows Spanish to avoid an ambiguity that we have in English, for instance

Como más que tres personas (more than three people eat)
Como más de tres personas (an amount greater than 3 people i.e. I'm a cannibal)

¡Come más que una ensalada! (have some chips as well!)
¡Come más de una ensalada! (eat two!)

Now, I assume you are familiar with the use of "lo+adjective" for the English _how of degree_

No sabes lo bonita que estaba (you don't know how pretty she looked) etc etc

But this DEGREE is kind of an amount!

So Estoy más gordo que tú BUT

Estoy más gordo de lo gordo que crees

This (I think) sounds about as natural in Spanish as its English equivalent (I am fatter than how fat you think [I am]) and in both languages we shorten it (but it helps to see the long form!) resulting in

Estoy más gordo de lo que crees = Im fatter than you think


You can easily extend this to explain the origin of "que de costumbre" "de lo normal" and other "set phrases" involving comparisons


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Thank you very much for your explanation,stuartshaw.cfc! I understand the fist part about the difference between "más que" and "más de" but I have trouble understanding the last part and relating it to the sentence "tú hablas español mejor que yo hablo inglés". Why would it be wrong to say "estoy más gordo que tú crees" if you can say "tú crees que estoy más gordo"? I must be confused because in English we just say "than you think".http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=455773


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

I just thought of a possible reason for why you have to say "de lo que"! Is it because the verb "creer" is transitive and needs an object that in this case would be "lo que"? For example, how would you say "you do more than I do" in Spanish? Can you say "tú haces más que yo hago"? Or do you need to say "tú haces más de lo que yo hago"? If the first option is wrong and the second one right, I still don't understand why the preposition "de" is used because it would be correct to say "tú haces más que yo", right?


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

To be honest with you all your examples sound *much* better to me with "de lo que" I hesitate to declare that sentences like "tú haces más que yo hago"? are flat wrong until someone whose Spanish is better than mine backs me up, but I expect they probably are. That said there are occasions where you can use "que" for instance a sentence I read in "Manolito Gafotas" went something like, "tiene más novios *que* niños hay en el colegio" and there seem to be some borderline cases such as the sentence that started off our respective threads (to judge by the differing opinions above, and in the thread I started). I can't tell you what the explanation actually *is *for this because I don't yet know myself. Hopefully the guys helping us on this thread can clear it up for us! At any rate you're mostly very safe to just keep using "de lo que".

P.S. That said, I wonder how correct <<tiene más novios de lo que niños hay en el colegio" would be because it seems wrong to me, and the version I read in the book sounds much better.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Would the following sentences be all correct?
Eres más listo que yo. = Eres más listo de lo que yo soy.
Aprendes más que yo. = Aprendes más de lo que yo aprendo.
Te hace falta más que a mí. = Te hace falta más de lo que a mí me hace falta.
Tienes más libros que yo. = Tienes más libros de los (?) que yo tengo.
Recogiste más flores que yo. = Recogiste más flores de las (?) que yo recogí.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Would the following sentences be all correct?
> Eres más listo que yo. = Eres más listo de lo que yo soy.
> Aprendes más que yo. = Aprendes más de lo que yo aprendo.
> Te hace falta más que a mí. = Te hace falta más de lo que a mí me hace falta.
> Tienes más libros que yo. = Tienes más libros de los que yo tengo.
> Recogiste más flores que yo. = Recogiste más flores de las que yo recogí.


 
All sound totally correct to me! But we're still waiting for confirmation from a native/advanced speaker!


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Would the following sentences be all correct?
> Eres más listo que yo. = Eres más listo de lo que yo soy.
> Aprendes más que yo. = Aprendes más de lo que yo aprendo.
> Te hace falta más que a mí. = Te hace falta más de lo que a mí me hace falta.
> Tienes más libros que yo. = Tienes más libros de los (?) que yo tengo.
> Recogiste más flores que yo. = Recogiste más flores de las (?) que yo recogí.


Sí, todas son correctas y suenan bien.

Pero no suena nada bien "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés"...

*«Hablas español mejor de lo que yo lo hablo» = «Hablas español mejor que yo»*.
Siguiendo esa lógica, tenemos:
*«Hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés» = «Hablas español mejor que yo inglés»*. Seguramente sea correcto, pero suena muy raro...


----------



## dennis5pia

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Would the following sentences be all correct?
> Eres más listo que yo. = Eres más listo de lo que yo soy.
> Aprendes más que yo. = Aprendes más de lo que yo aprendo.
> *Te hace falta más que a mí. = Te hace falta más de lo que a mí me hace falta.*
> Tienes más libros que yo. = Tienes más libros de los (?) que yo tengo.
> Recogiste más flores que yo. = Recogiste más flores de las (?) que _yo recogí_.




bueno, te ganaste casi, casi un perfecto en las concordancias de las frases.

en la frase en negrita, supongo que falta=extrañar (algo o alguien). es mas comun decir "Te hace Mas falta que a mi, en vez de te hace falta mas que a mi. pero igual esta bien.

la parte en _cursiva, _tambien podria ser sustituida por "yo pude recoger", pero igual esta bien dicha.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

dennis5pia said:


> en la frase en negrita, supongo que falta=extrañar


¿Por qué lo supones? Yo supondría eso sólo si estuviera escrito "más falta", no "falta más"; como tú mismo lo has dicho...


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

*Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham, *Now that I have confirmation that they are indeed correct I would add that your examples (quoted below) are better than mine as they show more clearly why it is "de" and not "que" viz. that you are comparing numbers/amounts as I said above


_*Eres más listo que yo. = Eres más listo de lo que yo soy.*_
_*Aprendes más que yo. = Aprendes más de lo que yo aprendo.*_
_*Te hace falta más que a mí. = Te hace falta más de lo que a mí me hace falta.*_
_*Tienes más libros que yo. = Tienes más libros de los que yo tengo.*_
_*Recogiste más flores que yo. = Recogiste más flores de las que yo recogí.*_

Chicos, si siguen por aquí, ¿pueden contestar a la pregunta que hice unos mensajes más arriba (#14)?


----------



## dennis5pia

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿Por qué lo supones? Yo supondría eso sólo si estuviera escrito "más falta", no "falta más"; como tú mismo lo has dicho...




lo supongo por el uso del verbo "hacer" (hace), osea hace falta, porque da la idea de  que es extrañar. porque si es que estan digamos en competencia o algo de  comparaciones, sonaria mejor para mi, te falta mas que a mi  (refierendose que le lleva la delantera y esta mas adelantado), por  ejemplo, me faltan 100 y a ti 110, te faltan mas que a mi, en vez de, te  hace falta mas que a mi.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

*dennis5pia, *Espero no meter la pata, pero yo entiendo <<Te hace falta más que a mí.>> como <<lo necesitas más que yo>>

¿Eso no peude ser lo que quiere decir?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> Chicos, si siguen por aquí, ¿pueden contestar a la pregunta que hice unos mensajes más arriba (#14)?


Disculpa, ¿cuál es la pregunta?




> lo supongo por el uso del verbo "hacer" (hace), osea hace falta, porque  da la idea de  que es extrañar.


También puede dar la idea de _necesidad_: «_El computador te hace falta más a ti que a mí, debido a tus estudios_».


----------



## dennis5pia

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> *dennis5pia, *Espero no meter la pata, pero yo entiendo <<Te hace falta más que a mí.>> como <<lo necesitas más que yo>>
> 
> ¿Eso no peude ser lo que quiere decir?




ok, si tienen razon, es que me fui por un solo camino, relacione "hace falta" con extrañar, añorar algo u alguien, y me fui en comparativa directa, con una competencia, como ya dije dije en el post anterior, me faltan 100 y a ti 110, te faltan mas que a mi. jijiji.

sorry.


----------



## Fer BA

Esto puede ser una cuestión de variante regional o simplemente personal, pero a mí todas las frases me suenan mal con el _de_, y me sonarían bien con un _que._

Eres más listo _*que* lo listo que yo soy_ => Eres más listo _*que*_ _lo que yo soy _=> Eres más listo _*que *yo_.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Después de leer todos estos comentarios, esto es lo que pienso yo:
Creo que es necesario usar las palabras "de lo que" no por el adjetivo sino por el verbo. Si el verbo es transitivo tiene que haber un objetivo y ese objetivo resulta ser la palabra "lo" de la frase "de lo que". También creo que la razón por la que no se dice "más que" sino "más de" en una frase como "tú estudias más de lo que estudio yo" es que no suena bien repetir la palabra "que", es decir, no suena bien decir "tú estudias más que lo que estudio yo". Pero en realidad es la frase "más que" y no "más de" que es la base de la frase porque sin el verbo transitivo en la segunda parte de la frase se usaría la palabra "que", es decir, "tú estudias más que yo". En resumen, es mi opinión que es el verbo transitivo que causa el uso de la frase "de lo que". Podrían decirme si las siguientes frases con verbos intransitivos son correctas también, por favor? Muchísimas gracias!
Tú trabajas más que yo trabajo.
Tú has crecido más que yo he crecido.
Tú nadas más que yo nado.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Saúl Ortega said:


> Disculpa, ¿cuál es la pregunta?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ah perdón, veo que no la señalé como tal, lo que quería era que alguien me mostrara el error en mi razonamiento, el cual cito aquí. pero a lo mejor habrá que leer el mensaje (el número 14) para entender a lo que iba.
> 
> <<...Ahora bien, se ve (creo) que lo que en realidad se omite es un adverbio y no un adjectivo, de ahí mi primer error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> <<Hablas español mejor de lo (bien) que yo hablo el inglés>>
> 
> Sin embargo eso sigue sonandome raro (y no porque sea un adverbio que se omite, me parecen perfectas frases como <<tú lo haces más rápido de lo (rápido) que lo hacía yo a tu edad>> *sino porque, según creo, <<más bien>> significa "rather" y no "better".>>*


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Podrían decirme si las siguientes frases con verbos intransitivos son correctas también, por favor? Muchísimas gracias!
> Tú trabajas más que yo trabajo.
> Tú has crecido más que yo he crecido.
> Tú nadas más que yo nado.


¡¡¡Noooo!!! 

«Tú trabajas más que yo» o «Tú trabajas más de lo que yo trabajo», pero no esa mezcla que intentas hacer...


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Fer BA said:


> Eres más listo _*que* lo listo que yo soy_ => Eres más listo _*que*_ _lo que yo soy _.


 
¡Caray! ¿En serio? Hombre ayúdanos a los pobres aprendices, por favor. Para mí que el dialecto rioplatense es el más bonito de todos, pero ¿Quién tiene suficiente tiempo para aprender todos los dialectos? ¿Vos estás seguro de que estas frases serán admisibles fuera del cono sur? Los sudamericanos son casi todos muy educados, pero (según mi experiencia) muchos mexicanos y españoles se niegan a pasarlo por alto si sos gringo/eres guiri y usás cualquier forma gramatical que en sus países no se use. Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Ahora tengo otra pregunta: Si no es correcto decir "tú has crecido más que yo he crecido", ¿es correcto decir "De lo que yo he crecido, tú has crecido más"?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> <<...Ahora bien, se ve (creo) que lo que en realidad se omite es un adverbio y no un adjectivo, de ahí mi primer error:
> 
> <<Hablas español mejor de lo (bien) que yo hablo el inglés>>
> 
> Sin embargo eso sigue sonandome raro (y no porque sea un adverbio que se omite, me parecen perfectas frases como <<tú lo haces más rápido de lo (rápido) que lo hacía yo a tu edad>> *sino porque, según creo, <<más bien>> significa "rather" y no "better".>>*


Pues... Lo he analizado un rato, y creo que tu razonamiento es correcto; es el «bien» lo que se omite. 
Asimismo, también concuerdo contigo en que suena muy raro.

También leí tus demás razonamientos y déjame decirte que todos son correctos. Y... bueno, tienes un español tan perfecto que parece nativo.


----------



## duvija

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> I just thought of a possible reason for why you have to say "de lo que"! Is it because the verb "creer" is transitive and needs an object that in this case would be "lo que"? For example, how would you say "you do more than I do" in Spanish? Can you say "tú haces más que yo hago"? Or do you need to say "tú haces más de lo que yo hago"? If the first option is wrong and the second one right, I still don't understand why the preposition "de" is used because it would be correct to say "tú haces más que yo", right?


 

More normal: Tú haces más que yo. (We assume we know in advance what on Earth we are talking about).


----------



## Saúl Ortega

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> ¡Caray! ¿En serio?


Exactamente lo mismo me pregunté yo... 





stuartshaw.cfc said:


> ¿Vos estás seguro de que estas frases serán admisibles fuera del cono sur?


Yo no lo creo... De hecho, me atrevería a decir que seguramente es una apreciación personal de Fer, y no regional.





> Ahora tengo otra pregunta: Si no es correcto decir "tú has crecido más  que yo he crecido", ¿es correcto decir "De lo que yo he crecido, tú has  crecido más"?


Sip, gramaticalmente sí es correcto; pero nadie lo diría en la vida real y cotidiana... 





> More normal: Tú haces más que yo.


Cierto.


----------



## dennis5pia

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Después de leer todos estos comentarios, esto es lo que pienso yo:
> Creo que es necesario usar las palabras "de lo que" no por el adjetivo sino por el verbo. Si el verbo es transitivo tiene que haber un objetivo y ese objetivo resulta ser la palabra "lo" de la frase "de lo que". También creo que la razón por la que no se dice "más que" sino "más de" en una frase como "tú estudias más de lo que estudio yo" es que no suena bien repetir la palabra "que", es decir, no suena bien decir "tú estudias más que lo que estudio yo". Pero en realidad es la frase "más que" y no "más de" que es la base de la frase porque sin el verbo transitivo en la segunda parte de la frase se usaría la palabra "que", es decir, "tú estudias más que yo". En resumen, es mi opinión que es el verbo transitivo que causa el uso de la frase "de lo que". Podrían decirme si las siguientes frases con verbos intransitivos son correctas también, por favor? Muchísimas gracias!
> Tú trabajas más que yo trabajo.
> Tú has crecido más que yo he crecido.
> Tú nadas más que yo nado.



estan mal. hay que poner de lo que, o como dice Fer Ba que lo

por ejemplo:

(Tú) trabajas mas que lo que yo trabajo.
(Tú) trabajas mas de lo que yo trabajo.


tratare de dar una explicacion muy personal, no es algo que saque de un libro o algo asi, sino lo que puedo percibir.


en comparativas, cuando la frase termina en un pronombre, nombre, preposicion, etc. es decir cuando despues del comparativo solo sigue una palabra, hay que usar "que" y cuando la frase se extiende a mas de una hay que usar una *locucion preposicional*, que no es mas que cuando dos o mas palabras se usan como una preposicion.

por ejemplo:

I am better than you= soy mejor que tu.
I am better than I was= estoy mejor *que* antes.
.................................estoy mejor *(de lo que)* estaba "antes".
                                 .................................estoy mejor *(que lo que)* estaba "antes".


aunque esto en caso que sea esa la regla, tendria sus excepciones. como el mismo ejemplo, jijijijiji, si le quitamos "antes" quedaria una frase aceptable y solo una palabra despues de la comparativa..


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> creo que la razón por la que no se dice "más que" sino "más de" en una frase como "tú estudias más de lo que estudio yo" es que no suena bien repetir la palabra "que", es decir, no suena bien decir "tú estudias más que lo que estudio yo". Pero en realidad es la frase "más que" y no "más de"


No, no es esa la razón. Ciertamente no sabría decirte cuál es la razón (esperemos a ver si se aparece por aquí algún experto y nos lo dice), pero no es que suene mal... Quiero decir, sí suena mal en los ejemplos de los que estamos hablando (aunque a Fer BA y a dennis5pia no les parezca... ), pero «que lo que» por sí solo, en otras situaciones, no suena mal; y una muestra de ello la ha dado stuartshaw.cfc en una frase perfectamente correcta y que no suena nada mal: «_...se ve que lo que en realidad..._»


----------



## Fer BA

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> ¡Caray! ¿En serio? Hombre ayúdanos a los pobres aprendices, por favor. Para mí que el dialecto rioplatense es el más bonito de todos, pero ¿Quién tiene suficiente tiempo para aprender todos los dialectos? ¿Vos estás seguro de que estas frases serán admisibles fuera del cono sur? Los sudamericanos son casi todos muy educados, pero (según mi experiencia) muchos mexicanos y españoles se niegan a pasarlo por alto si sos gringo/eres guiri y usás cualquier forma gramatical que en sus países no se use. Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda.


 

Gracias por el cumplido al rioplatense . Veamos lo que dice el DPD -mis nociones de gramática tienen más de una era geológica, así que voy a precisar ayuda en esto-.

Cuando la comparación es expresa, el segundo término va introducido por la conjunción _que:_ _«La situación es ahora más grave que en la época del francés»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]); o por la preposición _de,_ si se trata de una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso que denota, no una entidad distinta, sino grado o cantidad en relación con la magnitud que se compara: _«Cuando se forman más médicos de los que se necesitan, se incurre en deshonestidades profesionales»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 19.4.86); _«Mi madurez se va acercando a la senectud mucho más rápidamente de cuanto siempre temí»_ (Moix _Sueño_ [Esp. 1986]). No debe usarse _como _para introducir el segundo término de comparación: _No hay nada más gratificante como un buen libro; _debe decirse_ No hay nada más gratificante que un buen libro_. También se usa la preposición _de_ cuando el término de referencia es un numeral o una expresión cuantitativa, que expresan el límite sobrepasado: _En la fiesta había más de doscientos invitados._

Basado en esto y con la lista usada:

*Eres más listo que yo. = Eres más listo de lo que yo soy.
Aprendes más que yo. = Aprendes más de lo que yo aprendo.*
_*Te hace falta más que a mí. = Te hace falta más de lo que a mí me hace falta.*_
_*Tienes más libros que yo. = Tienes más libros de los que yo tengo.*_
_*Recogiste más flores que yo. = Recogiste más flores de las que yo recogí.*_

...diría que todas caen en el primer caso por ser todas comparaciones expresas....

por otro lado, mi intento fue tomar la frase -supuestamente completa- y llegar, mediante elisiones, a la frase más reducida (_eres más listo que yo_), entiendo que no hay un mecanismo que _transforme _la estructura de _x más que y _a x _más de lo que y, _pero puedo equivocarme.

Sí, he notado eso del malestar, pero lo vas a "sufrir", vayas donde vayas ....(¿por que si venís a BA hablás como un mexicano si sos gringo? ¿por qué si vienes a España hablas como un porteño si eres un guiri?) no le des mayr importancia, son como los celos entre hermanos.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Saúl Ortega said:


> Pues... Lo he analizado un rato, y creo que tu razonamiento es correcto; es el «bien» lo que se omite.
> Asimismo, también concuerdo contigo en que suena muy raro.
> También leí tus demás razonamientos y déjame decirte que todos son correctos.


 
Bueno, por lo menos parece que voy por buen camino...




Saúl Ortega said:


> Y... bueno, tienes un español tan perfecto que parece nativo.


 
Ja ja ja, tratandose de un colombiano no me ha sorprendido ese cumplido, algún día será cierto, gracias.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

dennis5pia said:


> estan mal. hay que poner de lo que, o como dice Fer Ba que lo
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> (Tú) trabajas mas que lo que yo trabajo.
> (Tú) trabajas mas de lo que yo trabajo.
> 
> 
> tratare de dar una explicacion muy personal, no es algo que saque de un libro o algo asi, sino lo que puedo percibir.
> 
> 
> en comparativas, cuando la frase termina en un pronombre, nombre, preposicion, etc. es decir cuando despues del comparativo solo sigue una palabra, hay que usar "que" y cuando la frase se extiende a mas de una hay que usar una *locucion preposicional*, que no es mas que cuando dos o mas palabras se usan como una preposicion.
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> I am better than you= soy mejor que tu.
> I am better than I was= estoy mejor *que* antes.
> .................................estoy mejor *(de lo que)* estaba "antes".
> .................................estoy mejor *(que lo que)* estaba "antes".
> 
> 
> aunque esto en caso que sea esa la regla, tendria sus excepciones. como el mismo ejemplo, jijijijiji, si le quitamos "antes" quedaria una frase aceptable y solo una palabra despues de la comparativa..



¡Muchas gracias por esta explicación! ¡Me ha ayudado mucho! Ahora quisiera saber cuál es la diferencia entre "estoy mejor de lo que estaba antes" y "estoy mejor que lo que estaba antes". Me parece más lógica la segunda opción pero parece que la primera es más común. ¿Por qué se convierte la palabra "que" en "de" en frases como las siguientes?
"Estudio más *que *tú" vs. "Estudio más *de *lo que tú estudias"
No son las palabras "lo que" que me confunden sino la palabra "de".

Aquí tengo un esquema:
Yo escribo libros + tú escribes libros
Yo escribo más libros + tú escribes menos libros
Yo escribo más libros que tú + tú escribes menos libros que yo
Yo escribo más libros de los que tú escribes + tú escribes menos libros de los que yo escribo
¿De dónde sale la palabra "de"?


----------



## dennis5pia

Saúl Ortega said:


> No, no es esa la razón. Ciertamente no sabría decirte cuál es la razón (esperemos a ver si se aparece por aquí algún experto y nos lo dice), pero no es que suene mal... Quiero decir, sí suena mal en los ejemplos de los que estamos hablando (aunque a Fer BA y a dennis5pia no les parezca... ), pero «que lo que» por sí solo, en otras situaciones, no suena mal; y una muestra de ello la ha dado stuartshaw.cfc en una frase perfectamente correcta y que no suena nada mal: «_...se ve que lo que en realidad..._»




digamos que como dice Fer Ba, podria ser una variante regional o personal, a mi me suena mejor de lo que, mientra que a Fer Ba le suena mejor, que lo que....


----------



## Fer BA

Gente,

puse un mensaje justo en el medio de la conversación (#41) con lo que dice el DPD al respecto...y yo como yo hablo más que lo que hablan ustedes y hablo más de lo necesario...dejo que lean lo del DPD.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

No entiendo esta parte del texto del DPD: "o por la preposición _de,_ si se trata de una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso que denota, no una entidad distinta, sino grado o cantidad en relación con la magnitud que se compara".
¿Podrían explicarme esto, por favor?


----------



## Fer BA

Intuitivamente son los ejemplos del mensaje #14 de Stuart, donde, entiendo el _de lo que _está perfectamente usado.

es más difícil de lo que parece
es menos guapo de lo que esperaba

Mis conocimientos sintácticos son muy limitados como para darte una explicación que no te confunda áun más....yo lo entiendo intuitivamente....


----------



## dennis5pia

no sabia que el español era tan dificil, eh......


lei por internet, que si el primer término contiene un sustantivo,  adjetivo o adverbio, y  el segundo contiene un verbo, éste va encabezado  por de + artículo + que.

aunque esto no es del todo preciso ya que en la siguiente oracion:

Este traje te durará más *que el que* compraste las Navidades pasadas. 

se usa que y no de. yo como nativo, se cuando usar uno u otro, digamos de manera intuitiva como dice Fer BA, pero no creo que sea tan facil para los no nativos....

ahora bien podriamos usar *de lo que* en esta frase pero extendiendola.

Este traje te durara mas *de lo que* te duro el que compraste las navidades pasadas.


este tema es mas enredado *de lo que* creia.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
vamos a ver si esto le podria resultar util para nuestros compañeros de  habla inglesa, que no han comprendido de donde sale el "de".

"than" traduce los comparativos que, de lo que, de la que, del que, etc.  Ahora bien, veo que los compañeros de habla inglesa tienen problemas  con otro comparativo que no sea que, porque asocian "than"  exclusivamente con "que" supon yo.

como bien dice stuartshaw.cfc  que el ve abverbios omitidos en las frases españolas, yo  veo algo  parecido en las frases inglesas y creo que con los ejemplos que pondre  les resultara mas facil comprender de donde viene el "de".

1-I am better *than* you= (yo) soy mejor *que* tu
   I am better *than "what"* you *(are)*= (yo) soy mejor *de "lo que"* tu *(eres)*.

2-You speak English better *than* I speak Spanish= (tu) hablas ingles mejor *de lo que* yo hablo español. 

para que entiendan "de lo que", veamos algo que esta oculto en la oracion:

 You speak English better *(than "what" )* I (am capable  of)  speak(ing) Spanish. 
..................................*("of what")*
digamos que en los caso en que en la segunda parte de la comparacion hay un verbo, "than" vendria siendo "de" (comparacion de grado o cantidad) y "what" "lo que" para que lo comprendan mejor, pero en realidad "than" traduce "de lo que". porque "what" es una parte que se omite.


----------



## Peterdg

Siento injerirme tan tarde en el debate. En cuanto a oraciones comparativas, el panorama dista mucho de ser sencillo y además es polémico en algunos aspectos.

Según la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", solo es correcta la frase:"hablas español mejor que hablo inglés". 

La frase: "(Tú) hablas el español mejor de lo que yo hablo el inglés"es incorrecta.

El artículo es larguísimo pero os extraigo la parte relevante:


> *45.2.6a*
> ...existen comparativas de desigualdad cuyo segundo término aparece introducido por la preposición _de_. Se trata de las comparativas de núcleo coincidente con el primer término de la comparación, en las que el núcleo proporciona la noción comparada. Así en "_Recibió más dinero del que pensaba_" el núcleo _dinero_ coincide con el primer término de la comparación. Este núcleo proporciona además la noción comparada ('cantidad de dinero')
> ...


Ahora bien, en nuestro ejemplo, el núcleo de la comparación en el primer término es "español" (o si se quiere, "hablar español") mientras que el segundo término, el núcleo es "(hablar) inglés". No coinciden y por ende, la construcción con "de lo que" no es posible aquí.

La oración siguiente sí es correcta: "Hablo mejor español de lo que él habla español" aunque creo que todo el mundo diría "hablo mejor español que él".

Como información adicional:


> *45.2.6b* Las comparativas de desigualdad construidas con _de_ se han presentado a veces como _comparativas cuantitativas_, en el sentido de que el segundo término hace referencia a un número, una cantidad o un grado. Sin embargo, no es condición suficiente que el segundo término de una construcción comparativa de desigualdad denote estas nociones para que la partícula elegida sea _de_.
> ...


----------



## dennis5pia

buenoooo, este español es cada vez mas complicado, jijijiji

A mi me suena raro repitiendo el verbo y usando *que*:

Hablas Español mejor que *hablo* Ingles.

me suena mejor cambiando el verbo de la seguna parte por el pronobre.

Hablas Español mejor que *YO* Ingles.


----------



## Peterdg

dennis5pia said:


> buenoooo, este español es cada vez mas complicado, jijijiji
> 
> A mi me suena raro repitiendo el verbo y usando *que*:
> 
> Hablas Español mejor que *hablo* Ingles.
> 
> me suena mejor cambiando el verbo de la seguna parte por el pronobre.
> 
> Hablas Español mejor que *YO* Ingles.


Sí, sí, tu frase también es correcta. Sólo hacía referencia a la oposición _que_/_de lo que_.


----------



## dennis5pia

si yo se, lo que digo es que estoy contra esa regla, jijijiji.

me suena raro es de Hablas Español mejor que HABLO Ingles aunque las reglas digan que es correcto, aunque segun dices es la nueva gramatica. no se si por ser nativo y estar a costumbrado a no repetir el verbo en la segunda parte conjuntamente con la preposicion "que", sino a intercambiar el verbo de la segunda parte por el pronombre al usar "que", o bien repetir el verbo pero con "de lo que".


----------



## Fer BA

Bueno, veo que no era tan regional o personal el tema del uso de _que/de. _

Desde el punto de vista de entendernos -y a esto apuntaba mi mensaje a Stuart-, decir

hablas español mejor _que_ lo que yo hablo 
hablas español mejor _de_ lo que yo hablo 

no implica que dejemos de entendernos, ambas son totalmente comprensibles; desde el punto de vista del oído, la segunda me chírria -mi esposa me acaba de confirmar esto, dice que le suena horrible-, pero esto lo atribuyo al uso (a lo regional o personal), no ando con la gramática bajo el brazo. 

Ahora desde el punto de vista de los _aprendices_, como dice Stuart, entiendo que es mejor atenerse a lo que la gramática prescribe, que es lo que indica Peter -quien, como siempre, es un faro en la oscuridad gramatical en la que vivo  (¡¡y además tiene la Nueva Gramática!!).


----------



## Peterdg

Fer BA said:


> (¡¡y además tiene la Nueva Gramática!!).


Sobre todo esto


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> ...y yo como yo hablo* más que lo* que hablan ustedes y hablo* más de lo* necesario...dejo que lean lo del DPD.
> 
> hablas español mejor que lo que yo hablo
> hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo
> 
> no implica que dejemos de entendernos, ambas son totalmente comprensibles; desde el punto de vista del oído, la segunda me *chírria*...



Creo que todos los participantes en este hilo están de acuerdo con la utilización de_ "hablas español mejor que yo hablo inglés" _y preferible _"hablas español mejor que yo inglés".
_
La única discordancia está entre usar "de lo que" o "que lo que" en la frase _"hablas español mejor de/que lo que yo hablo inglés"_. Participantes de República Dominicana, Colombia y España se decantan por la expresión "de lo que", y Argentina y parece ser que también el DPD por "que lo que".
Por eso me gustaría saber, de las siguientes frases, cuales les *chirrían* a los argentinos:

Cuando se fabrican más cosas de las que se necesitan, hay superproducción.
Cuando se fabrica más que lo que se necesita, hay superproducción.
Cuando se tiene más dinero de lo que se necesita, se vive relajado.
Cuando se tiene más dinero que lo que es necesario, se vive relajado.
Hablo más que lo que tú hablas.
Hablo más de lo necesario.
Hablo más de lo que es necesario.
Este traje te durará más de lo que tú crees.
Este traje te durará más que lo que tú te crees.
Este traje te durará más que lo que te duró el anterior.

*Fer Ba*, espero tus correcciones, realmente me interesan. Resto de argentinos también, por supuesto.


----------



## Fer BA

cbrena:

Allí vamos....ninguna me chírria espantosamente, pero algunas hacen algún ruidito por ahí...

Cuando se fabrican más cosas de las que se necesitan, hay superproducción.
- no me suena mal, me suena un _poco_ mejor con un _que las que se necesitan _o con un _de las necesarias_.

Cuando se fabrica más que lo que se necesita, hay superproducción.
- suena afinadísimo

Cuando se tiene más dinero de lo que se necesita, se vive relajado.
- suena un _poco mal_..me suena mejor con _del que se necesita_ o _que lo que se necesita_.

Cuando se tiene más dinero que lo que es necesario, se vive relajado.
- suena _bien.._aunque me sonaría mejor con _que lo necesario_

Hablo más que lo que tú hablas.
- suena afinadísima

Hablo más de lo necesario.
- suena afinadísima

Hablo más de lo que es necesario.
- hace ruido, el _de lo que es_

Este traje te durará más de lo que tú crees.
- suena bien, aunque me suena muy madrileña 

Este traje te durará más que lo que tú te crees.
- suena afinadísima, me suena mucho más porteña 

Este traje te durará más que lo que te duró el anterior.
- suena perfecta

Cuentame a que conclusiones llegas (o contame a que conclusiones llegás)


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> *Fer Ba*, espero tus correcciones, realmente me interesan. Resto de argentinos también, por supuesto.


 

Ah, en eso, estoy frita.

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> cbrena:
> Allí vamos....ninguna me chírria espantosamente, pero algunas hacen algún ruidito por ahí...
> Cuando se fabrican más cosas de las que se necesitan, hay superproducción.
> - no me suena mal, me suena un _poco_ mejor con un _que las que se necesitan _o con un _de las necesarias_.
> Cuando se fabrica más que lo que se necesita, hay superproducción.
> - suena afinadísimo
> Entre estas dos el DPD elige la primera, los madrileños también, sin embargo lo argentinos la segunda.
> Cuando se tiene más dinero de lo que se necesita, se vive relajado.
> - suena un _poco mal_..me suena mejor con _del que se necesita_ o _que lo que se necesita_.
> El DPD la admitiría, yo preferiría "del necesario" o "del que se necesita", sin embargo tú eliges la misma que yo "del que se necesita" o "que lo que se necesita", que yo no usaría y parece que el DPD tampoco.
> Cuando se tiene más dinero que lo que es necesario, se vive relajado.
> - suena _bien.._aunque me sonaría mejor con _que lo necesario_
> Al igual que tú, yo usaría "que lo necesario" pero también "del necesario", y no tengo ni idea a cuál de los dos ejemplos dados por el DPD realmente pertenece, por tanto no sé cuál debería usar.
> 
> Hablo más que lo que tú hablas.
> - suena afinadísima
> Afinadísima también para mí.
> Hablo más de lo necesario.
> - suena afinadísima
> De acuerdo también, afinadísima
> Hablo más de lo que es necesario.
> - hace ruido, el _de lo que es_
> Para mí no hace ruido, pero debería, porque el significado cambia "hablar más de lo que es necesario" realmente significa "hablar más sobre lo que es necesario". Mal por mi parte.
> Este traje te durará más de lo que tú crees.
> - suena bien, aunque me suena muy madrileña
> Es la que yo uso, y sí, en Madrid.
> Este traje te durará más que lo que tú te crees.
> - suena afinadísima, me suena mucho más porteña
> Me suena sudamericana, no sé de qué pais, la verdad.
> Este traje te durará más que lo que te duró el anterior.
> - suena perfecta
> A mí también me suena perfecta, pero con el "de lo que" no me chirría.
> Cuentame a que conclusiones llegas (o contame a que conclusiones llegás)
> La única conclusión, que ambos sustituiríamos siempre que fuera posible la segunda frase por un (necesario o necesarias) y que "de lo necesario" y "de las necesarias" te suena mejor que "de lo que se necesita". Que las uso mal dependiendo del verbo que las precede. Uso "hablar más de" y "durar más de" porque los uso más en otros contextos (por ejemplo "durar más de 2 minutos" o "hablar más de ti").Que a ninguno de los dos ninguna nos *chirría* mucho, por tanto no creo que sea tan importante entre hispanohablantes, así que menos importante debe ser para los "guiris" ¿no te parece? Diga lo que diga el DPD.



Muchas gracias por el tiempo que has dedicado a contestarme.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fer BA

cbrena said:


> Que a ninguno de los dos ninguna nos *chirría* mucho, por tanto no creo que sea tan importante entre hispanohablantes, así que menos importante debe ser para los "guiris" ¿no te parece? Diga lo que diga el DPD.


 
Precisamente. Todos entendemos las frases, sea con _de_ o con _que. _Y creo que eso es lo más importante. Aún así, para los _aprendices, _es bueno consultar el DPD.

Duvija:
Opiná vos también, como uruguaya, claro (yo no hago el chiste ese de _lo rioplatense_ )


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Podrían decirme si la siguiente frase es correcta también? Gracias!
"El vestido te durará por más tiempo que tú crees"


----------



## Fer BA

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Podrían decirme si la siguiente frase es correcta también? Gracias!
> "El vestido te durará por más tiempo que tú crees"


 
No, no es correcta, una frase correcta sería:

El vestido te durará por más tiempo que el que tú crees


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> No, no es correcta, una frase correcta sería:
> 
> El vestido te durará por más tiempo que el que tú crees



Estoy de acuerdo con * Fer Ba*. 
*Por más que* quieras añadir el *"por"* delante de un "más que", sigues necesitando añadir "que el que" o "que lo que" para que sea un comparativo.
Si no, pasaría a significar "*por mucho que*", y ya no sería una comparación.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Este vestido te durará más tiempo que el que tú crees

es lo que me sonaría más normal.

"... más que tú crees" puede que sea habitual en algunos lugares o niveles de uso, pero no suena correcto en un nivel general



Peterdg said:


> Siento injerirme tan tarde en el debate.
> ...
> Según la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", solo es correcta la frase:"hablas español mejor que hablo inglés".
> 
> La frase: "(Tú) hablas el español mejor de lo que yo hablo el inglés"es incorrecta.


 
Peter, me has enseñado algo: estuve a punto de corregirte y acabo de descubrir que era pura ignorancia de mi parte. Pensé que tu uso de "injerirse" era incorrecto doblemente -- en grafía y en uso -- porque sólo conocía "ingerir" ... pero debo reconocer avergonzado que es correctísimo...

Yendo a nuestro tema:
Estás seguro que 
_según la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", solo es correcta la frase:"hablas español mejor que hablo inglés"_
Porque en el fragmento que estás transcribiendo solo veo que se descartaría el uso de *de* en lugar de *que*. Lo cual podría avalar la versión que FerBa defiende: 
"hablas español mejor que lo que yo hablo inglés"

Concuerdo casi totalmente con Fer; en general en ese tipo de ejemplo no me suena del todo bien el *de*, aunque no tengo del todo claro si las diferencias en esto son regionales o de otro tipo.



stuartshaw.cfc said:


> <<Hablas español mejor de lo (bien) que yo hablo el inglés>>
> 
> Sin embargo eso sigue sonandome raro (y no porque sea un adverbio que se omite, me parecen perfectas frases como <<tú lo haces más rápido de lo (rápido) que lo hacía yo a tu edad>> *sino porque, según creo, <<más bien>> significa "rather" y no "better".>>*


 
Stuart, claro que cuando usamos "más bien" no es para decir _better_, sino _rather_. Pero eso es justamente porque el comparativo que corresponde a "bien" es "mejor". Análogamente si en algún caso usáramos en ingés "more good" sería para decir algo distinto que "better". 

Por supuesto, "mejor" es comparativo de "bien" y también de "bueno". 
Pero de todos modos creo que está claro que aquí "mejor" es comparativo de "bien" y no de "bueno".



cbrena said:


> ...
> Por eso me gustaría saber, de las siguientes frases, cuales les *chirrían* a los argentinos:
> 
> Cuando se fabrican más cosas de las que se necesitan, hay superproducción.
> Cuando se fabrica más que lo que se necesita, hay superproducción.
> Cuando se tiene más dinero de lo que se necesita, se vive relajado.
> Cuando se tiene más dinero que lo que es necesario, se vive relajado.
> Hablo más que lo que tú hablas.
> Hablo más de lo necesario.
> Hablo más de lo que es necesario.
> Este traje te durará más de lo que tú crees.
> Este traje te durará más que lo que tú te crees.
> Este traje te durará más que lo que te duró el anterior.
> 
> *Fer Ba*, espero tus correcciones, realmente me interesan. Resto de argentinos también, por supuesto.


 
Respondiendo a la encuesta de cbrena, traté de anotar mis reacciones sin leer los comentarios de Fer.
Aclaro que a primerísima lectura todos los ejemplos me parecieron más o menos normales, como también me parecerían normales haciendo el reemplazo de *de* por *que *o viceversa.
Hay que notar que son todos ejemplos de usos cuantitativos de más. (No son ejemplos del tipo de *más lindo*, *mejor*, etc.)

Hilando más fino, indico mis leves preferencias, y algún comentario adicional:

Cuando se fabrican más cosas *de *las que se necesitan, hay superproducción.
Prefiero *que*

Cuando se fabrica más *que *lo que se necesita, hay superproducción.
Prefiero *de*

Cuando se tiene más dinero *de lo* que se necesita, se vive relajado.
Preferiría *del *o *que lo*

Cuando se tiene más dinero que lo que es necesario, se vive relajado.
Me suena bien, pero ya demasiado largo, pudiéndose decir de la forma anterior, o más breve.

Hablo más *que* lo que tú hablas.
Veamos si puede aclararse algo de las diferencias entre *de *y *que*; a
mí me suenan bien ambas versiones, pero con sutiles diferencias: 
me parece que si hablo más de lo que tú hablas es que digo lo mismo que tú y algo más. O que revelo cosas que tuú dejas sin decir. En cambio si hablo más que lo que tú hablas es soy más parlanchín que tú.

Hablo más de lo necesario.
análogamente, si hablo más de lo necesario, es que dije algo innecesario, pero si hablo más que lo necesario es que podría haber sido más breve.

Hablo más *de* lo que es necesario.
Preferiría *que*, pero podría caber el mismo comentario del ejemplo anterior.

Este traje te durará más de lo que tú crees.
Este traje te durará más que lo que tú te crees.
Creo que el cambio de "tú crees" por "tú te crees" no afecta la presente discusión. En cuanto a de o que, me parece que son ambos posibles y admisibles, quizás con diferencias de matiz análogas a los ejemplo anteriores. A mí el "de" siempre me sugiere diferencias en la cuenta y el "que" una idea más global.


Este traje te durará más que lo que te duró el anterior.
Admisibles ambos, con igual comentario. 

Trataré de pensar un poco más si hay una regla al menos una "rule of thumb" que pueda ayudar a los no nativos a elegir la mejor opción.

También voy a trasmitir la encuesta a algunos conocidos, a ver si al menos aquí en Buenos Aires las preferencias son uniformes...


----------



## roanheads

Más vale tarde que nunca. A ver lo que opinéis.
Hace mucho, me dieron un consejo así. 
Al tratar de un comparativo de dos oraciones,de este tipo,  si la oración subordinada involucra un diferente verbo conjugado ( diferente al verbo principal,) entonces se utiliza la preposición "de " con los pronombres que corresponden.

El ve más dificultades de las que hay.
Tiene menos libros de los que necesita.
Es más difícil de lo que crees.
Pero,
Habla más que yo hablo.

¿ Creéis que este consejo es válido ?


----------



## Peterdg

JorgeHoracio said:


> Peter, me has enseñado algo: estuve a punto de corregirte y acabo de descubrir que era pura ignorancia de mi parte. Pensé que tu uso de "injerirse" era incorrecto doblemente -- en grafía y en uso -- porque sólo conocía "ingerir" ... pero debo reconocer avergonzado que es correctísimo... Lo aprendí en una novela de Eduardo Mendoza
> 
> Yendo a nuestro tema:
> Estás seguro que
> _según la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", solo es correcta la frase:"hablas español mejor que hablo inglés"_
> Porque en el fragmento que estás transcribiendo solo veo que se descartaría el uso de *de* en lugar de *que*. Lo cual podría avalar la versión que FerBa defiende:
> "hablas español mejor que lo que yo hablo inglés"


No, no, no digo nada de "hablas español mejor que lo que yo hablo inglés". La gramática dice que la versión con "*de lo que*" es incorrecta. Aquí no dice nada de la construcción "*que lo que*". La verdad es que no sé si la construcción con "que lo que" es correcta o no. Tendría que buscarlo.



roanheads said:


> Más vale tarde que nunca. A ver lo que opinéis.
> Hace mucho, me dieron un consejo así.
> Al tratar de un comparativo de dos oraciones,de este tipo, si la oración subordinada involucra un diferente verbo conjugado ( diferente al verbo principal,) entonces se utiliza la preposición "de " con los pronombres que corresponden.
> ¿ Creéis que este consejo es válido ?


Creo que no vale en todos los casos.

Por ejemplo:

"Gana menos (dinero) de lo que habría ganado si hubiera aceptado la otra oferta".

Creo que "tu" regla tiene su origen en que si el verbo no cambia, normalmente se omite el verbo en el segundo término. Por ejemplo, normalmente se diría "Ella gana más que él" en lugar de "Ella gana más de lo que gana él".


----------



## cbrena

JorgeHoracio said:


> Respondiendo a la encuesta de cbrena, traté de anotar mis reacciones sin leer los comentarios de Fer.
> Aclaro que a primerísima lectura todos los ejemplos me parecieron más o menos normales, como también me parecerían normales haciendo el reemplazo de *de* por *que *o viceversa.
> *Hay que notar que son todos ejemplos de usos cuantitativos de más*. (No son ejemplos del tipo de *más lindo*, *mejor*, etc.)



Muchas gracias por tu detallada respuesta. He comparado tus coincidencias con las de Fer Ba, y curiosamente son algo mayores que conmigo, pero no del todo.

Creo que entiendo ahora perfectamente de qué depende, precisamente de que sean o no usos cuantitativos de más. En los comparativos y usando adjetivos siempre necesitamos usar el "que". En los ejemplos que utilicé, los casos cuantitativos se pueden ver como comparativos a la vez.

Renault fabrica más de 1000 coches diarios. Renault sólo vende 900, por lo tanto frabrica más coches de los necesarios/de los que se necesitan/ de los que se venden. (es un uso cuantitativo de más) y realmente podemos pensar que los necesarios es una cantidad (= 900). Renault fabrica más coches de los 900 que vende. (no depende de que el verbo o el sujeto sean diferentes).

Peugeot fabrica coches más grandes que Renaut. Peugeot vende más coches que Renault (es un uso comparativo). Pero también podemos usar la forma cuantitativa. Peugeot vende más coches de los que vende Renault (más de 900). Peugeot vende más de los 900 coches que vende Renault.

Tengo más dinero que tú/que lo que tú tienes. (comparación)

Tengo más dinero de lo necesario/de lo que es necesario. (cuantitativo, pensamos en la cantidad necesaria)

La cosa se complica en estructuras como: "hablar más que" y "hablar más de"
Hablo más de...             (cantidad)
Hablo más de lo necesario.

Hablar más de...(algo) que de...             (tema del que se habla) 
Hablo más de ti que de él.
Hablo más de lo necesario que de lo trivial. = Hablo más de lo necesario.

Hablar más que...(alguien)                     (comparación)
Hablo más que tú.

Con frases como:
 "durar más de" + cantidad     (cuantitativo)
El caramelo te va a durar menos de 10 minutos en la boca.
 "durar más que" + evento      (comparativo)
Va a durar menos que un caramelo a la puerta de un colegio.

¿Qué cosideramos a "lo que tú te crees que dura"? ¿una cantidad de tiempo o un evento?
Te va a durar más que lo que tú te crees que dura.
Te va a durar más de lo que tú te crees que dura.

Para mí todo el problema radica en ésto. Y no depende tanto de diferentes paises, como de diferentes costumbres de uso.

Recordando siempre que la frase que empezó este hilo utilizaba "mejor", por lo que siempre sería "que lo que". El problema empezó cuando se sustituyó por "más que" y la duda era si usar "más de".

*JorgeHoracio* y *Fer Ba*, ¿tiene ésto sentido para vosotros o simplemente me está volviendo majara este tema?

Un saludo


----------



## Fer BA

cbrena said:


> Muchas gracias por tu detallada respuesta. He comparado tus coincidencias con las de Fer Ba, y curiosamente son algo mayores que conmigo, pero no del todo.
> 
> Creo que entiendo ahora perfectamente de qué depende, precisamente de que sean o no usos cuantitativos de más. En los comparativos y usando adjetivos siempre necesitamos usar el "que". En los ejemplos que utilicé, los casos cuantitativos se pueden ver como comparativos a la vez.
> 
> Renault fabrica más de 1000 coches diarios. Renault sólo vende 900, por lo tanto frabrica más coches de los necesarios/de los que se necesitan/ de los que se venden. (es un uso cuantitativo de más) y realmente podemos pensar que los necesarios es una cantidad (= 900). Renault fabrica más coches de que los 900 que vende. (no depende de que el verbo o el sujeto sean diferentes).
> 
> Peugeot fabrica coches más grandes que Renaut. Peugeot vende más coches que Renault (es un uso comparativo). Pero también podemos usar la forma cuantitativa. Peugeot vende más coches de que los que vende Renault (más de 900). Peugeot vende más de que los 900 coches que vende Renault.
> 
> Tengo más dinero que tú/que lo que tú tienes. (comparación)
> 
> Tengo más dinero de lo necesario/de lo que es necesario. (cuantitativo, pensamos en la cantidad necesaria)
> 
> La cosa se complica en estructuras como: "hablar más que" y "hablar más de"
> Hablo más de... (cantidad)
> Hablo más de lo necesario.
> 
> Hablar más de...(algo) que de... (tema del que se habla)
> Hablo más de ti que de él.
> Hablo más de lo necesario que de lo trivial. = Hablo más de lo necesario.
> 
> Hablar más que...(alguien) (comparación)
> Hablo más que tú.
> 
> Con frases como:
> "durar más de" + cantidad (cuantitativo)
> El caramelo te va a durar menos de 10 minutos en la boca.
> "durar más que" + evento (comparativo)
> Va a durar menos que un caramelo a la puerta de un colegio.
> 
> ¿Qué cosideramos a "lo que tú te crees que dura"? ¿una cantidad de tiempo o un evento?
> Te va a durar más que lo que tú te crees que dura.
> Te va a durar más de lo que tú te crees que dura.
> 
> Para mí todo el problema radica en ésto. Y no depende tanto de diferentes paises, como de diferentes costumbres de uso.
> 
> Recordando siempre que la frase que empezó este hilo utilizaba "mejor", por lo que siempre sería "que lo que". El problema empezó cuando se sustituyó por "más que" y la duda era si usar "más de".
> 
> *JorgeHoracio* y *Fer Ba*, ¿tiene ésto sentido para vosotros o simplemente me está volviendo majara este tema?
> 
> Un saludo


 
cbrena:

Tiene sentido, si es que estás buscando una regla que sea más fáil de comprender que lo que dice el DPD (yo sigo sin comprenderlo, por falta de elementos técnicos...).

Hay una construcción que eliminaría de toda esta discusión que es la que usás con hablar _más de lo necesario/hablar más de lo trivial. _En realidad esto se puede poner así (y unificarla con las otras construcciones):

hablo más de _lo necesario_ _*que*_ de _lo trivial_.. o...hablo más de_ literatura_ _*que*_ de _revistas del corazón_.

Respecto a países/costumbres de uso, puede ser, pero intuyo que una cosa depende de la otra, que hay zonas _queístas_ y zonas _deístas. _

En fin, la cosa es que no encuenro una regla clara.....

Roanheads:

No me resulta aplicable en todos los casos tu regla....


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> Hay una construcción que eliminaría de toda esta discusión que es la que usás con hablar _más de lo necesario/hablar más de lo trivial. _En realidad esto se puede poner así (y unificarla con las otras construcciones):
> 
> hablo más de _lo necesario_ _*que*_ de _lo trivial_.. o...hablo más de_ literatura_ _*que*_ de _revistas del corazón_.


 
Sí por supuesto. Lo que intentaba mostrar en este ejemplo era que esta estructura unificada aclara la situación pero que el significado es _el tema del que se habla, sobre el que se habla._

_Hablo más *sobre* lo necesario que *sobre *lo trivial._

Intentaba explicar que *"hablar más de"* también significaba *"hablar más sobre"* y que no expresa una cuantificación del "más de" y para hacer entender que tampoco era una comparación lo he incluido en una frase comparativa, de forma que la comparación no la daba el "más de", sino el *"que" *que tú has puesto en negrita. A la vez puse ( = "hablar más de lo necesario"), intentando hacer ver que esta frase también puede significar "hablar más sobre lo necesario".




> Cuando la comparación es expresa, el segundo término va introducido por la conjunción que: «La situación es ahora más grave que en la época del francés» (Mendoza Satanás [Col. 2002]); o por la preposición de, si se trata de una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso que denota, no una entidad distinta, sino grado o cantidad en relación con la magnitud que se compara: «Cuando se forman más médicos de los que se necesitan, se incurre en deshonestidades profesionales»


 
Muchas gracias Fer Ba, me alegro de que veas algo de sentido en todo esto. Lo que intentaba explicar es lo que yo entiendo con la frase subrayada en azul, pero creo que no lo conseguí.

Por otro lado en las 8 frases en que pedí tu opinión, las 4 primeras eran oraciones de relativo sin antecedente, por eso decía que el DPD decía que ahí usaría "de". Sin embargo las 4 últimas no, para ver si tus correcciones eran distintas dependiendo de esta construcción o si dependía de que se comparara con una cantidad. Pero veo que la regla del DPD es difícil de digerir para todos. Mi intención era tanto el dar una norma para entender la explicación del DPD, como saber si realmente los hispanohablantes lo usamos así o no.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Para comprobar si he aprendido cómo usar las frases "de lo que", "que" y "que lo que" correctamente, ¿podrían corregir los siguientes ejemplos, por favor? Muchísimas gracias!
1. Tiene más tiempo de lo que pensaba para arreglar el automóvil.
2. Había escrito menos libros de los que pensábamos.
3. Podríamos haber viajado a más lugares que a los que fuimos.
4. Podrían haber comido más ensaladas de las que comimos nosotros.
5. Podríamos haber conocido a más personas que a las personas que conocimos.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

cbrena said:


> JorgeHoracio[/B] y *Fer Ba*, ¿tiene ésto sentido para vosotros o simplemente me está volviendo majara este tema?
> ...


 
Le encuentro algo de sentido, pero todavía me parece espinoso el tema y, al igual que FerBa, aun no logro formular reglas claras.

Me confunde un poco el tema *cuantitativo vs comparativo*, ya que creo que siempre son comparaciones, y que suelen ser cuantitativos los ejemplos donde hay disputa. ("más" es cuantitativo al menos en sentido figurado: me parece que cuando uno dice "la última peli de Woody Allen está más lograda que la anterior" está hablando _como si_ se pudiera indicar con números lo lograda que esté una peli)

Algunos comentarios sobre tus comentarios: 

Renault fabrica más de 1000 coches diarios. Renault sólo vende 900, por lo tanto frabrica más coches de los necesarios/de los que se necesitan/ de los que se venden. (es un uso cuantitativo de más) y realmente podemos pensar que los necesarios es una cantidad (= 900). Renault fabrica más coches de los 900 que vende. (no depende de que el verbo o el sujeto sean diferentes).
A mí me suena a veces raro el *de* colocado allí. Por supuesto que es normal "Renault fabrica más de 900 coches", que puede convertirse en "R. fabrica más de los 900 coches que vende". Pero yo pregunto: 
¿puede decirse "fabrica más coches que 900"? ... creo que no es muy elegante redacción pero no está mal...
y
¿puede decirse "fabrica más coches de 900"? creo que no... 
Por parecidas razones me suena más normal "fabrica más coches *que* los 900 que vende", o si no, "fabrica más de los 900 coches que vende"

Parecidos comentarios me valen tus siguientes ejemplos. 
El caso de "hablar más de", como has aclarado, es diferente, ya que en realidad se está usando "hablar de x" donde el *de* no interviene en la comparación ..."hablo más de política que de filosofía" podría redactarse también como "hablo de política más que de filosofía"


Con frases como:
"durar más de" + cantidad (cuantitativo)
El caramelo te va a durar menos de 10 minutos en la boca.
"durar más que" + evento (comparativo)
Va a durar menos que un caramelo a la puerta de un colegio.
Concuerdo

¿Qué cosideramos a "lo que tú te crees que dura"? ¿una cantidad de tiempo o un evento?
Te va a durar más que lo que tú te crees que dura.
Te va a durar más de lo que tú te crees que dura.
Los dos me suenan normales, pero si me apuran veo una diferencia muy sutil. En ambos casos me parece que hay comparación, y ambos son cuantitativos; pero en el segundo me parece que hay implícita una comparación "más cuantitativa" o más matemática ... queriendo decir con esto algo del orden de "tu te crees que dura una hora, pues te va a durar 1 hora y un minuto" o "te va a durar todo lo que tu crees que dura y más aun" mientras que en el primero veo una comparación más vaga, más global, más del tipo "tú te crees que dura poco pero verás que te dura bastante" 
Pero claro, no sé si todo el mundo lo percibe así.


Recordando siempre que la frase que empezó este hilo utilizaba "mejor", por lo que siempre sería "que lo que". El problema empezó cuando se sustituyó por "más que" y la duda era si usar "más de".
O sea que también te suena más correcto "hablo el chino mejor que lo que tu hablas guaraní", o es que estás acomodando tu oido ahora?


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Para comprobar si he aprendido cómo usar las frases "de lo que", "que" y "que lo que" correctamente, ¿podrían corregir los siguientes ejemplos, por favor? Muchísimas gracias!
> 1. Tiene más tiempo de lo que pensaba para arreglar el automóvil.
> Para mí, como en un ejemplo anterior, me resulta más normal
> Tiene más tiempo del que pensaba para arreglar el automóvil.
> Tiene más tiempo que lo que pensaba para arreglar el automóvil.
> No sé si viene al caso, pero yo habitualmente invertiría la redacción:
> Tiene más tiempo para arreglar el automóvil que lo que pensaba.
> 
> 
> 2. Había escrito menos libros de los que pensábamos.
> 3. Podríamos haber viajado a más lugares que a los que fuimos.
> 4. Podrían haber comido más ensaladas de las que comimos nosotros.
> 5. Podríamos haber conocido a más personas que a las personas que conocimos.
> Tengo que tomarme un tiempo para pensar estos ejemplos con los/las !
> Porque por ejemplo para el 2. hay varias posibilidades:
> Había escrito menos libros de los que pensábamos.
> Había escrito menos libros que los que pensábamos.
> Había escrito menos libros de lo que pensábamos.
> Había escrito menos libros que lo que pensábamos.
> Y ninguna me parece flagrantemente incorrecta, pero quizás es que ya estoy como el que prueba varios perfumes seguidos...


----------



## Peterdg

Peterdg said:


> No, no, no digo nada de "hablas español mejor que lo que yo hablo inglés". La gramática dice que la versión con "*de lo que*" es incorrecta. Aquí no dice nada de la construcción "*que lo que*". La verdad es que no sé si la construcción con "que lo que" es correcta o no. Tendría que buscarlo.


Pues, lo he buscado. La diferencia entre "*que* lo que" y "*de* lo que" es sutil y como ya dije, no es nada fácil. Las dos opciones son posibles en algunos casos, pero con un matiz distinto.
De la NGLE:


> *45.2.6e* Es posible construir también con la construcción _que_ (en contraste con las con _de_) las comparativas en las que el segundo término de la comparación es una oración de relativo sin antecedente, pero la interpretación de estas estructuras es distinta de la de aquellas en las que _de_ introduce el complemento comparativo. Así, _Esto es más bonito de lo que yo había imaginado_ (comparativa de núcleo coincidente con el primer término de la comparación) admite la perífrasis 'El grado en que esto es bonito es mayor que el grado en el que había imaginado que lo sería'. En cambio, _Esto es más bonito que lo que yo había imaginado (_comparativa de núcleo no coincidente) significa 'Esto es bonito en un grado mayor que el grado en que lo es la cosa imaginada por mí'. Se emplea más en el español europeo que en el americano la conjunción _que_, en alternancia con _de lo que_, en construcciones en las que se oponen dos verbos sin complemento, como en _Mentía más que hablaba_ o en _Prometió más que hizo_ (_País_ [Esp.] 11/9/1977)


 El azul es observación mía. Os dejo sacar las conclusiones a vosotros mismos.


----------



## johngatsu

"hablas español mejor que hablo inglés" 
comes dulces mejor que como tomates. 
no se si es pregunta pero suena raro e incorrecto pero bueno supongo que la mejor forma de decirlo es: hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo ingles.  sino es así pues igual intente ayudar.


----------



## Peterdg

johngatsu said:


> "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés"
> comes dulces mejor que como tomates.
> no se si es pregunta pero suena raro e incorrecto pero bueno supongo que la mejor forma de decirlo es: _hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo ingles._  sino es así pues igual intente ayudar.


Y es que la gramática dice que esta opción es incorrecta.


----------



## johngatsu

si te refieres a dequeismo te entiendo de lo contrario no comprendo por que piensas que es incorrecto pero igual solo trato de ayudar


----------



## Peterdg

johngatsu said:


> si te refieres a dequeismo te entiendo de lo contrario no comprendo por que piensas que es incorrecto pero igual solo trato de ayudar


Véase aquí. No tiene nada que ver con dequeísmo sino con construcciones comparativas. Es un tema bastante difícil como podrás comprobar si lees el hilo completo.


----------



## johngatsu

gracias me tomare la molestia de hacerlo muy amable.


----------



## cbrena

Esto es* más* difícil *de lo que* parece. He aprendido* menos de lo que *pensaba y me he liado *más de lo que *esperaba.
He dedicado* más de* diez horas a entenderlo, lo cual sería *más que *suficiente si no fuera porque debo ser* más* tonto *que* un pepino.

Pero cuando descubres que de un tema ignoras *más que lo que* sabes, has aprendido lo fundamental, que algún día podrás saber *más que lo que *ignoras *de lo que* ignorabas *más que lo que *sabías.

Sabía que era_ leísta_, ahora resulta que también soy _deísta_, porque creo que soy* más* _deísta _*que*_ queísta_.

Cuando entré en este hilo mi intención era _saber *más* inglés *de lo que* sé._ Ahora sólo espero algún día _dominar la gramática inglesa *más que lo que *domino la española_.

¿He sido muy _deísta_? ¿Debería añadir este defecto a la lista de defectos de mi firma?

No importa, la mezcla de mate argentino y cerveza belga me ha dejado un poquito mareado pero con un buen sabor de boca.

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Fue un verdadero placer.


----------



## Fer BA

Pues yo también me he quedado mareado, esto, más que probar distintos perfumes, termina siendo como probar muchos vinos....

cbrena:
comparto el sentimiento, yo siempre aprendo más gramática española que inglesa en este foro, lo que es más de lo que espero.

Peter:
Nos dejás en la oscuridad, y para peor, a solas con la NGLE...

_El grado _en que esto es bonito *es mayor que* _el grado_ en el que había imaginado que lo sería
_Esto _es bonito *en un grado mayor que* el grado en que lo es _la cosa_ imaginada por mí

¿En uno hablamos del grado y en otro de la cosa? ¿La RAE se nos puso kantiana?


----------



## Peterdg

Fer BA said:


> Pues yo también me he quedado mareado, esto, más que probar distintos perfumes, termina siendo como probar muchos vinos....
> 
> cbrena:
> comparto el sentimiento, yo siempre aprendo más gramática española que inglesa en este foro, lo que es más de lo que espero.
> 
> Peter:
> Nos dejás en la oscuridad, y para peor, a solas con la NGLE...
> 
> _El grado _en que esto es bonito *es mayor que* _el grado_ en el que había imaginado que lo sería
> _Esto _es bonito *en un grado mayor que* el grado en que lo es _la cosa_ imaginada por mí
> 
> ¿En uno hablamos del grado y en otro de la cosa? ¿La RAE se nos puso kantiana?


@Fer,

Ya dije que es sutil y no lo comenté porque para mí me parece una explicación bastante rebuscada. 

Además, la NGLE misma dice que algunos aspectos de este tema son polémicos entre los gramáticos.

Creo que tienes razón con tu interpretación. En la segunda frase (la con "que lo que"), se está comparando la belleza de dos cosas diferentes (por lo menos, esto es lo que comprendo yo de todo esto).

@cbrena
Me parece que sigues bien la regla


----------



## roanheads

Peter,


> 'Esto es bonito en un grado mayor que el grado en que lo es la cosa imaginada por mí.


Pensaba en comprar un ejemplar de la nueva gramática, pero al ver que se ha escrito en chino, ya tengo mis dudas.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

roanheads said:


> Pensaba en comprar un ejemplar de la nueva gramática, pero al ver que se ha escrito en chino, ya tengo mis dudas.


 
 Realmente, anima oír esto.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

¡Después de unas semanas sin internet he vuelto para encontrar que este hilo ya se escribe en griego! Entender todo esto me va a llevar muchísimo tiempo, pero en cuanto lo comprenda pasaré tranquilamente por la universidad para recibir mi masters en lingüistica. Ahora en serio, estoy seguro que (cuando consiga entenderlo) este hilo me va ayudar más que cualquier libro, ¡sois todos geniales!


----------



## nawymo

Ya que "hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés" es incorrecta (aunque a mí no me suena mal del todo), y  "hablas español mejor que lo que yo hablo inglés" no me gusta cómo suena, yo me quedaría con la tercera opción: "hablas español mejor que como yo hablo inglés".

Volviendo a las perífrasis (para terminar de liar el hilo): "El modo en que tú hablas español es mejor que el modo en que yo hablo inglés".


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Fer BA said:


> Bueno, veo que no era tan regional o personal el tema del uso de _que/de. _



Sí, ya veo que no. . ¿Cómo se dice 'the mind boggles'en español?



Fer BA said:


> Desde el punto de vista de entendernos -y a esto apuntaba mi mensaje a Stuart-, decir
> 
> hablas español mejor _que_ lo que yo hablo
> hablas español mejor _de_ lo que yo hablo
> 
> no implica que dejemos de entendernos, ambas son totalmente comprensibles; desde el punto de vista del oído, la segunda me chírria -mi esposa me acaba de confirmar esto, dice que le suena horrible-, pero esto lo atribuyo al uso (a lo regional o personal), no ando con la gramática bajo el brazo.



Bueno a mí tampoco esto de <hablas inglés mejor de lo que yo hablo español> me sonaba del todo bien, por eso mismo hice la pregunta del hilo anterior que empezó todo esto, pero es que <hablas inglés mejor *que* lo que yo hablo español> me suena de lo más raro, aunque desde luego ahora reconosco que será correcto

De momento la única sugerencia que *a mí* no me suena rara es la de < tú hablas inglés mejor que yo el español>, pero reconosco que mi oído no es infalible (¡ni mucho menos!).



Fer BA said:


> Ahora desde el punto de vista de los _aprendices_, como dice Stuart, entiendo que es mejor atenerse a lo que la gramática prescribe.



¿Lo es? Yo prefiero aspirar a hablar como nativo algún día, si no ya andaría (con todo el apoyo de la RAE) diciendo cosas como <¿Cuán difícil es?> en vez de seguir intentando aprender a hacer esta clase de preguntas en el español *hablado *, (en este caso concretamente creo que <¿cómo es de dificil?> en España, y <¿qué tan difícil es?> en Latinoamerica, ¿verdad?).


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> ¡Hola!
> Encontré el siguiente hilo y sigo sin entender por qué es incorrecto decir "hablas español mejor que hablo inglés". ¿Podrían explicarme por qué es incorrecta esa frase, por favor?
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1910467


 Tú hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés.


----------



## Peterdg

Noel Oderfla said:


> Tú hablas español mejor de lo que yo hablo inglés.


Pues, está claro que no has leído el hilo. Es aproximadamente la única opción que gramaticalmente NO es correcta.


----------



## dennis5pia

Peterdg said:


> Pues, está claro que no has leído el hilo. Es aproximadamente la única opción que gramaticalmente NO es correcta.



pero sí muy usada.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Y que suena más plano. "Mejor que lo que" suena como ir por un camino muy accidentado.

Y sí leí el ovillo, sólo manifestaba mi adición a esa forma.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> ¿Lo es? Yo prefiero aspirar a hablar como nativo algún día, si no ya andaría (con todo el apoyo de la RAE) diciendo cosas como <¿Cuán difícil es?> en vez de seguir intentando aprender a hacer esta clase de preguntas en el español *hablado *, (en este caso concretamente creo que <¿cómo es de dificil?> en España, y <¿qué tan difícil es?> en Latinoamerica, ¿verdad?).



No exactamente, aquí en Argentina se oye y se entiende "¿qué tan difícil es?" por influencia de algunas traducciones supongo que mexicanas o portorriqueñas, pero no es la forma normal de hablar.  "¿Cómo es de difícil? sería algo más normal, o si no, (y mucho más común) se pregunta directamente "¿Es muy difícil?".


----------



## Noel Oderfla

"Tu lengua nativa es el inglés. También hablas español. Mi lengua nativa es el español. También hablo inglés, aunque no muy bien. Tu hablas una lengua no nativa y yo también, pero tú lo haces mejor".


----------



## nawymo

Para mí, el problema es que "lo que yo hablo inglés" no se refiere a la manera en que yo lo hablo, pero "como yo hablo inglés" sí lo hace. Por tanto, yo elegiría: "mejor que como yo hablo inglés", que responde a la pregunta "¿Cómo hablas español?"

Por otro lado, "lo que yo hablo español" parece referirse más a la cantidad (de tiempo) y vería correcta la comparación "Tú hablas inglés más que lo que yo hablo español".


----------



## cbrena

nawymo said:


> Para mí, el problema es que "lo que yo hablo inglés" no se refiere a la manera en que yo lo hablo, pero "como yo hablo inglés" sí lo hace. Por tanto, yo elegiría: "mejor que como yo hablo inglés", que responde a la pregunta "¿Cómo hablas español?"
> 
> Por otro lado, "lo que yo hablo español" parece referirse más a la cantidad (de tiempo) y vería correcta la comparación "Tú hablas inglés más que lo que yo hablo español".



¡Hola nawymo!

Creo entender lo que quieres explicar al diferenciar entre la cantidad (tiempo) y la calidad (forma), la distinción yo no la haría con cambiar "*de* lo que" por "*que* lo que" ni sustitutirlo por "*que como*".

Para mí la diferencia está en el "más" y en el "mejor", pero en ambos casos con *"que" *en vez de *"de"*. Es en el *de* o el *que* donde radica realmente toda la discrepancia de este hilo, *que como* muy bien dice Noel Oderfla es ya todo un ovillo.

_Hablas español *más* *que* lo que yo hablo inglés_. (Cantidad, tiempo).
_Hablas español *mejor* *que* lo que yo hablo inglés_. (Calidad, forma).

Un saludo.


----------



## nawymo

Creo que no me he explicado bien. Lo que quiero decir es que, para mí, "mejor que lo que yo hablo español" no es sintácticamente correcto. ¿Podría alguien analizar sintácticamente la subordinada? Es que yo hace tiempo que no hago análisis sintácticos y ya no lo tengo muy claro . ¿Qué función tiene el pronombre relativo compuesto "lo que"? Por ejemplo, en la comparativa "mejor que lo que yo hablo" (="mejor que el idioma/la lengua que yo hablo"), el primer "que" es la conjunción comparativa y el pronombre relativo compuesto "lo que" es el objeto directo. Pero en "mejor que lo que yo hablo español", "lo que" ¿es el complemento circunstancial de modo?  Porque para mí lo que se comparan son las formas de cada uno de hablar uno u otro idioma.

Sobre si debe utilizarse el "de" o el "que", para mí ya lo dejó claro Peterdg: el "de" no debe usarse.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

me parece que nawymo tiene algo de razón ... yo no lo había pensado así antes


----------



## cbrena

nawymo said:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien. Lo que quiero decir es que, para mí, "mejor que lo que yo hablo español" no es sintácticamente correcto. ¿Podría alguien analizar sintácticamente la subordinada? Es que yo hace tiempo que no hago análisis sintácticos y ya no lo tengo muy claro . ¿Qué función tiene el pronombre relativo compuesto "lo que"? Por ejemplo, en la comparativa "mejor que lo que yo hablo" (="mejor que el idioma/la lengua que yo hablo"), el primer "que" es la conjunción comparativa y el pronombre relativo compuesto "lo que" es el objeto directo. Pero en "mejor que lo que yo hablo español", "lo que" ¿es el complemento circunstancial de modo?  Porque para mí lo que se comparan son las formas de cada uno de hablar uno u otro idioma.
> 
> Sobre si debe utilizarse el "de" o el "que", para mí ya lo dejó claro Peterdg: el "de" no debe usarse.



He hecho un gran esfuerzo por intentar entender esto. Dime si lo he conseguido.
Tu análisis de "mejor que lo que yo hablo" equivaldría al análisis de las siguientes oraciones:
"El idioma que tu hablas es mejor que el idioma que yo hablo"
"Lo que tú hablas es mejor que lo que yo hablo"
"Lo que tú tienes es mejor que lo que yo tengo"

En todos ellos estamos comparando calidades, nunca cantidades. La tercera frase me parece más normal. Comparar la calidad de dos idiomas me suena extraño, pero creo que es la estructura que quieres dar a entender ¿es así?

Sin embargo en tu segundo análisis "mejor que lo que yo hablo español", estamos hablando de la cantidad o _cuán_ bien hablan dos personas dos idiomas diferentes. Lo que no entiendo es por qué no te parece sintácticamente correcto.
"Mejor que lo que yo hablo español" tendría el mismo significado que "mejor que como yo hablo español". Hablamos de complementos circunstanciales de modo (yo también , tengo olvidada la sintaxis). No obstante tengo dudas de si se puede utilizar "mejor que como" en vez de "mejor que lo que", la primera no me suena bien, o digamos simplemente, no me sale de forma natural. ¿Es correcta la utilización de la expresión *mejor que como yo*?

Una última cosa, dime si te parece más correcto sintácticamente añadiendo simplemente *el*.
Hablas *el* inglés _mejor que lo que yo_ hablo *el* español.

Y si realmente prefieres la siguiente frase en vez de la anterior.
Hablas* el* inglés _mejor que como yo_ hablo *el* español.


Un saludo nawymo.


----------

